# Visa Status Check



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have got a query regarding visa status check.From old posts I got the below link
" www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/check-progress.htm" but it is not working.

Since I filed through agent,is there any other way to check the status myself.

Thanks


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

If you know TRN, then you should be able to track status on :
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa






fighter said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got a query regarding visa status check.From old posts I got the below link
> " www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/check-progress.htm" but it is not working.
> ...


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> If you know TRN, then you should be able to track status on :
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


Getting the below error...
"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

If you know the password too:
link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I think DIAC frequently upgrade their website region by region. Sometime its down for me and then I connect to it using my VM in other region and it works. right now it is working for me. You should wait for sometime and try again.


One more thing : 
Remove the spaces and try again, i think the post is removing few characters in the url. 
https:// www.ecom. immi. gov. au/ inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa







fighter said:


> Getting the below error...
> "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I think DIAC frequently upgrade their website region by region. Sometime its down for me and then I connect to it using my VM in other region and it works. right now it is working for me. You should wait for sometime and try again.
> 
> 
> One more thing :
> ...


Thanks for your reply...By thee way how do you connect from another region..


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I have my work VMs across the globe 



fighter said:


> Thanks for your reply...By thee way how do you connect from another region..


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa 

the link always says "Temporary unavailable". I tried proxy from US also.

Any other way?


----------

